# Freezing Cinnamon Rolls?



## Cattle&Cupcakes (Jan 13, 2009)

So yesterday I made Pioneer Woman's Cinnamon Rolls. They are TO DIE FOR. But the recipe makes 7 pans of them. I've already given most of them out, but I still have two pans left. Would you think they'd be safe to freeze in plastic wrap and foil??


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

I freeze baked goods all the time. I prefer to wrap in plastic wrap, then put in zip lock bags.

Also, I like to bake them only about 2/3 of the regular length of time....to the 'brown and serve' stage. When ready...thaw, pop in the oven for last few minutes of baking time.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

My mom used to make huge batches of breads and rolls a week or so before a holiday. She'd pop a dozen partially baked rolls in a plastic bag and freeze them, then reheat/bake for a meal.

She also did a lot of unbaked loaves in the freezer. Take them out, thaw, rise, and bake.

With completely baked breads you have to be double sure no frost gets in or they go soggy (and taste pretty bad). A double bag or a vacuum seal type thing works nicely. I used a ziplock with the air sucked out manually before I got a vacuum sealer. Take out a roll, pop it in the microwave for 30 seconds..and POOF! you've got a fresh baked goodie


----------



## Cattle&Cupcakes (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome. Thank you!!!


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

I like to freeze them right after I roll them up and cut them. I put them on a pan lined with wax paper and freeze them. I take them out and wrap them or put them in a freezer bag and put them back in the freezer. When I need them I take out what I need put them in a greased pan and let them set at room temp over night--usually before I go to bed. The next morning I pop them right into the hot oven and we have fresh rolls!

If they are froze individually they don't stick together and you can make 1 or 24.


----------

